# l'entité avec le plus gros budget / a entidade que tenha o orçamento mayor



## Misslatam

Avez-vous parlé avec John? Ce qu'expliquait Anna dans le mail ci-joint c'est que l'entité avec le plus gros budget doit manager le projet.

Falou com John? O que Anna explicava no e-mail em anexo é que a entidade que tenha o orçamento mayor que deve guiar o projeto.


----------



## jazyk

Falou com John? O que Anna explicava no e-mail em anexo é que a entidade que tem o maior orçamento é que deve conduzir o projeto.

Ou também, em vez de _a entidade que tem o maior orçamento, a entidade com o maior orçamento._

Em boa parte do Brasil (e em Portugal), usam-se artigos definidos com nomes próprios de pessoas que conhecemos. Portanto, também seria possível escrever *o* John e *a* Anna.


----------



## Misslatam

Entendido! Finalmente, acho que "o que Anna explicava" pode ser um pouco condescendente  Posso dizer "Como Anna explicava no e-mail em anexo...?"


----------



## jazyk

Para mim tanto faz.


----------



## Misslatam

Obrigada pela opinião. Na Francia, a forma é muito importante, a veces, é um pouco irritante!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## pfaa09

"Ce qu'expliquait Anna dans le mail ci-joint..."
*O que* a Anna explicava no e-mail em anexo, *é *que... (aqui normalmente usamos o verbo ser)

Se quiser usar "Como Anna explicava", terá de reformular/alterar o resto da frase.


----------



## guihenning

Maior com i. Não se usa i grega/ípsilon (y) em português. Nunca. 
Vezes com "Z". E França com "ç"


----------



## Misslatam

Uma pergunta guihenning por favor, voce diz que no ha palavras com "y" em português? Pode ser?


----------



## guihenning

Exato, Misslatam. Em português não existem palavras com "y". 
O nome da letra "y" é: ípsilon ou I grega.


----------



## jazyk

Nunca vi i grega em português. Como não é possível saber tudo, fui procurar. O que achei foi i grego, o que faz sentido, já que as letras são masculinas em português, não femininas, mas o próprio Houaiss diz: Estatística: pouco usado.


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Nunca vi i grega em português. Como não é possível saber tudo, fui procurar. O que achei foi i grego, o que faz sentido, já que as letras são masculinas em português, não femininas, mas o próprio Houaiss diz: Estatística: pouco usado.



Em Portugal dizemos _'i grego_' (no masculino também) em alternativa a '_ípsilon_'. A primeira foi a versão que aprendi na escola, se bem que, na altura, o '_y'_ não fizesse oficialmente parte do alfabeto português.


----------



## jazyk

Aceito i grego, o que não aceito é i grega, porque as letras são masculinas em português.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas lembrando que o 'y' retornou ao alfabeto português, junto com o 'k' e o 'w'. 

Mesmo antes de retornar, ele aparecia em símbolos internacionais (Y = ítrio; Yb = itérbio) e palavras derivadas de nomes próprios (byroniano).


----------



## guihenning

Sim, gente, é i grego, mas por qualquer motivo o corretor do iPhone substituiu "grego" por "grega" nos dois posts e inclusive deixou o I maiúsculo sem que houvesse necessidade. Não tinha o teclado português selecionado… enfim
De qualquer forma, em português são esses os nomes do y. Sendo o ípsilon muito mais comum no Brasil e i grego, aparentemente, mais usado em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Sendo o ípsilon muito mais comum no Brasil e i grego, aparentemente, mais usado em Portugal.



Estou convencido de que _'ípsilon'_ é também o nome mais comum em Portugal, sem prejuízo de muita gente (ainda) dizer '_i grego_'.


----------



## guihenning

Disso eu não estava certo, numa altura assisti a um vídeo de alfabeto para crianças no qual se dizia i grego. Aí numa outra vez um amigo também assim o disse… acabou que tive a impressão de que ípsilon fosse menos comum aí.


----------



## pfaa09

Tal como deve acontecer em França, nós por cá em Portugal, somos cada vez mais "invadidos" por termos ingleses, principalmente ingleses. Talvez devido ao aparecimento da internet, a área financeira também usa muitos termos ingleses. Desta forma, a inclusão dessas letras no nosso abecedário faz com que elas não nos sejam estranhas. Eu estou convencido que seja esse o objectivo.


----------

